# New species: Andinia tingomariana



## TyroneGenade (Aug 15, 2018)

There is a new orchid species: Andinia tingomariana 

https://phys.org/news/2018-08-species-orchid-peruvian-jungle.html


----------



## NYEric (Aug 16, 2018)

Cool, we love Pleuros. Thanks for sharing.


----------

